# Wagner Opera Box: Solti



## Shady (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of purchasing the Wagner Opera Box conducted by Sir Georg Solti which is currently on offer for a very good price. I've searched many online forums, to no avail, trying to find out which masterings are used for the various operas. Someone on Amazon says they think the Ring is the 1997 remaster and the rest are the 2002 24-bit remasters. Can anyone confirm which remasterings are used in the box? I'm itching to buy it!

Many thanks
Shady


----------

